# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Obras del canal de Isabel II en el NO-DO

## FEDE

En este enlace http://www.rtve.es/filmoteca/no-do/not-1184/1469144/

En este otro enlace a partir del minuto 1' 26'' http://www.rtve.es/filmoteca/no-do/not-1124/1475163/

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

En este enlace http://www.rtve.es/filmoteca/no-do/not-914/1469126/

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

En este enlace a partir del minuto 1' 39''  http://www.rtve.es/filmoteca/no-do/not-1229/1474480/

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

